# Husqvarna 2100 vs 2101



## nrguenth (May 30, 2008)

Hi all. I'm fairly new here, been lurking for awhile. Just the lurking was enough to make me cave and buy a 2101. I've searched all through the site but wasn't able to find any info re: the differences between the two models. What changed between 2100 and 2101? To make things more complex, the guy I bought the saw from called it a "2101W" which he says is a 2100 that's been upgraded... Probably questions I should have been asking BEFORE buying the saw, but here we are... So, does anyone know the difference, and has anyone heard of a 2101W, and does anyone know what service manual I should use? Any help, or even words of encouragement would be much appreciated...  

Nate

Husqvarna 357XP
Stihl MS192CE (actually it's my wife's...)
Husqvarna 2100CD/2101W (coming soon...)


----------



## romeo (May 30, 2008)

Haven't heard of a 2101W. But there are very few differences between the saws if any at all.


----------



## taplinhill (May 30, 2008)

I would guess the "W" meant it had full wrap handle. Whether or not Husqvarna used it then, I don't know, but a guy selling it might.


----------



## SawTroll (May 30, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> I would guess the "W" meant it had full wrap handle. Whether or not Husqvarna used it then, I don't know, but a guy selling it might.



Right - and I don't think they did - just 2101xp, regardless of handlebar style.

I have never heard of any differences between the 2100 and 2101xp (except the labels), but the 298xp is a bit different.....


----------



## RandyinLangley (May 30, 2008)

I thought the 2101 used thinner rings on the piston then the 2100 did?

If the saw was from out here I'd guess the W stood for Walkerized, but maybe the W stands for Wisconsin modified? 

Can you take pictures of it and post them?


----------



## andrethegiant70 (May 30, 2008)

I have not found any differences either.. as far as I know all the parts will interchange seamlessly. Its possible that the 2101 underwent an EPA tweak, like jetting or something.

Either way, you bought a great saw. I hope you've got some big trees to cut!


----------



## nrguenth (May 30, 2008)

RandyinLangley said:


> I thought the 2101 used thinner rings on the piston then the 2100 did?
> 
> If the saw was from out here I'd guess the W stood for Walkerized, but maybe the W stands for Wisconsin modified?
> 
> Can you take pictures of it and post them?



Well, actually it did come from BC. It was an Ebay auction. I can't take pics as I don't have it yet. But there are some pics in the auction Here

If you want pics of specific parts it'll have to wait until it gets here. Let me just say I'm pretty much bouncing off the walls to get this saw fired up...


----------



## formersawrep (May 30, 2008)

About the only difference I can think of it that the 2100 uses a rubber A/V mount on the front at the felling dog and the 2101 uses a spring. 

This may have just been an inline change that started with the later 2100s though.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 30, 2008)

They both eat stihls for breakfast


----------



## romeo (May 30, 2008)

That looks like a 2100CD to me. I don't buy the W designation at all, the difference between a 2100 an a 2101 is a sticker. If it has an XP decal on the hood it probably came off another saw or the whole thing could just be a parts bastard but that isn't what matters. What really matters is does it have a thin ring piston in it, pull the muffler and find out.


The XP or CD designation doesn't tell which piston is in it BTW.


----------



## husq2100 (May 30, 2008)

the husky 2100/2101 is basicly the same saw.

it ran from 1976-1990.

there were alot of little changes along the way, but nothing major.
the bore/stroke remained the same through out.

it looks like chain brakes werent available until 1979 and these, along with the non chain brake clutch covers had small changes along the way, for example there is a different chain brake handle to work with the full wrap handle.

the second muffler option came along about 1979, this is a bigger port muffler, mounted on the front lower part of the muffler cover.

the extra rubber anti vibe, that mounts from the crank case to the felling dog was added in about 1980, and latter became a spring type(like on husky 288's) in 1987, which was when they started calling them a 2101.

in about 1983, they introduced a reinforced crankcase, which required 2 screws, that hold the 2 halves together, to be 5mm longer.

in late 1983 they introduced a new cylinder, which when mounted on an older case, requires a small post in the case to be modified. the piston with this new cylinder now has steel rings as apposed to cast iron.


this saw just evolved, as market needs dictated and problems arose. along with part numbers changing along the way, which i guess means small modifications.

the one thing im having trouble with, is identifing the thin rings and thin ring piston. im not sure how these were ordered when in the original saw, and if there is a different part number for this piston/ring????

i had a quick look at your saw and a couple of things i saw.

the recoil starter housing is off a 2100CD, 
the chain brake/clutch cover is off a 2101, this type didnt show up till 1987
the wrap handle may be of a different saw???? it doesnt seem to be the correct shape for a 2100/2101.

enjoy your saw.  

cheers, Serg


----------



## hoss (May 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> They both eat stihls for breakfast




I have a very good condition 2100 with unbelieveable compression and until recently had an 066 magnum dual port. I ran them both against each other running 32" bars with 3/8 chisel. The 066 was slightly faster in the 16-20" stuff but as the wood got bigger the 2100 was the better saw. It seems to pull very hard. The wood was a large ash that was a stormfall.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 30, 2008)

hoss said:


> I have a very good condition 2100 with unbelieveable compression and until recently had an 066 magnum dual port. I ran them both against each other running 32" bars with 3/8 chisel. The 066 was slightly faster in the 16-20" stuff but as the wood got bigger the 2100 was the better saw. It seems to pull very hard. The wood was a large ash that was a stormfall.



Yeah hoss, just playing around but for as old as my 2101 is
it is a monster of a saw, mine sports a 36" b&c and 404 pitch
chain and seems to pull it good.


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

uninformed said:


> ....
> 
> the recoil starter housing is off a 2100CD,
> the chain brake/clutch cover is off a 2101, this type didnt show up till 1987
> ...



You surely have done your homework on those saws - *great post!!!*

 

Just a thought - am I right that the saw may be a 298xp with a 2100 recoil? - that was a pretty common warrenty replacement, as the 298 starters tended to fail......


----------



## husq2100 (May 31, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> You surely have done your homework on those saws - *great post!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought - am I right that the saw may be a 298xp with a 2100 recoil? - that was a pretty common warrenty replacement, as the 298 starters tended to fail......



im not very familar with the 298xp, but i believe they don't have a manual oiler....the pics of "nrguenth's" saw definately show one.

another thing, i think the muffler is from a 2100, as there looks to be a slight change in the front plate when they became the 2101 in 1987... not talking about the 2 diffferent types of mufflers available(different ports/jungle type)but just the ribbing in the front cover......


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 31, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> You surely have done your homework on those saws - *great post!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought - am I right that the saw may be a 298xp with a 2100 recoil? - that was a pretty common warrenty replacement, as the 298 starters tended to fail......



Nope the 298XP did not have a manual oiler as uninformed mentioned. They look very similar other than that. The 298Xp was a limited edition and a bit revier than the torquey 2100 series.


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Nope the 298XP did not have a manual oiler as uninformed mentioned. They look very similar other than that. The 298Xp was a limited edition and a bit revier than the torquey 2100 series.



I have read about that oiler missing on the 298 before - actually I am totally unfamiliar with those saws, just going on what I have read on the net - thereby the


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (May 31, 2008)

> I have a very good condition 2100 with unbelieveable compression and until recently had an 066 magnum dual port. I ran them both against each other running 32" bars with 3/8 chisel. The 066 was slightly faster in the 16-20" stuff but as the wood got bigger the 2100 was the better saw. It seems to pull very hard. The wood was a large ash that was a stormfall.



is your 2100 still rev limited? i dont knowwhat the 066's WOT is but my 2100 will rev 12,500 WOT( but i don't recommend it nor do i do it often...)???


----------



## hoss (May 31, 2008)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> is your 2100 still rev limited? i dont knowwhat the 066's WOT is but my 2100 will rev 12,500 WOT( but i don't recommend it nor do i do it often...)???




My 2100 revs to about 12,500 (WOT freespeed) too I believe. I'll have to check it with a tach again to be sure, but I think so. The 066 I believe turns 13,500-14,000 in some cases. I think mine was around 13,500.


----------



## Nikko (Jun 1, 2008)

hoss said:


> My 2100 revs to about 12,500 (WOT freespeed) too I believe. I'll have to check it with a tach again to be sure, but I think so. The 066 I believe turns 13,500-14,000 in some cases. I think mine was around 13,500.



Ayup - mine too. Dealer tach'd it there too...

Nikko


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 7, 2008)

*???????*

One question.....where the F&^K is the serial number on these saws? And does anybody have a IPL for a 2100 or 2101?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> One question.....where the F&^K is the serial number on these saws? And does anybody have a IPL for a 2100 or 2101?:greenchainsaw:



The IPLs are at the *UK* Husky site - used to be at the NO and US ones as well, but not at the moment.....:censored:


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 7, 2008)

the serial number is on the crank case, clutch side, between the cylinder and muffler..... look down from the top of the saw, not side on.

Serg


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ok*



uninformed said:


> the serial number is on the crank case, clutch side, between the cylinder and muffler..... look down from the top of the saw, not side on.
> 
> Serg



OK..thanks!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## mickeyd (Feb 23, 2009)

.........the husky 2100/2101 is basicly the same saw.

it ran from 1976-1990.

there were alot of little changes along the way, but nothing major.
the bore/stroke remained the same through out.

it looks like chain brakes werent available until 1979 .......





where chain brakes options on these monsters? my serial number indicates that it was made in 1984. but she has no chain break . 
Mickey D


----------



## albert (Feb 23, 2009)

most of the ones I every worked on were fuel governed to 11k or less. It's a non issue because it won't rev higher than that in a cut


----------



## Wet1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Any idea what the 2100CD's go for these days? I have one and I've been trying to decide if it's worth parting with or not...


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 9, 2009)

Its value depends on the saws over all quality. Value could range from 200 -350.00 for a used saw. Occasionaly e-bay will sell one for upwards of $400.


----------



## mickeyd (Mar 9, 2009)

Wet1 said:


> Any idea what the 2100CD's go for these days? I have one and I've been trying to decide if it's worth parting with or not...





keep an eye on ebay they are on there all the time 
non running parts saw sell around 100 if they are complete

good running work saws I have seen as much as 450 . with 30 shipping 

keep your 2100 .youll regret getting rid of it . the are fun to bring out every now and then and rip thru a big stick!!!!
mick


----------



## Wet1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've found my 100cc saws don't get used much, if at all. I either grab the larger saws if the wood is real big, or I grab the lighter 85-95cc saws. I'd like to keep everything just to keep the collection growing, but I'm starting to even question my own sanity!


----------



## belgian (Jun 19, 2009)

I picked up a 2101 this week. This saw is a little too young for collecting, but since one established member of this chainsawcommunity, going by the user name of rope&sa..... stated that these saws eat Stihls for breakfast, I couldn't resist trying it.....besides the price was right up husky ally at approx 200$...oke:oke:

It has top compression and the insides look clean as a whistle. Only the starter assy has seen some abuse (probably the result of the high compression and no decomp), and I could temporarely fix it. Sure could need a replacement cover though....

I noticed also that the rear cover (XP cover) has a different color fading than the rest of the saw. Could it be from another saw ?

it sports a 25" bar (very common on falling saws here)and .404 chain. quick acceleration and very nice idle, but trying it in small wood, I was not impressed with its grunt. Definately need to try it in some bigger wood though....

or it could be restricted muffler. I had to make a new grill but maybe there are too few holes....whatcha think...?


----------



## taplinhill (Jun 19, 2009)

belgian said:


> I noticed also that the rear cover (XP cover) has a different color fading than the rest of the saw. Could it be from another saw ?



I recently sold a 298XP for my cousin and it was the same way, and I know it was the original. I don't know if the filter cover was a different type of plastic or what, but it did look odd.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 19, 2009)

Running my 2100CD yesterday. It's woods ported and with the screws out 1.5 turns it's still running 12.8K. Running 32:1 full synthetic.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GTjZMQmHwnU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GTjZMQmHwnU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## belgian (Jun 19, 2009)

taplinhill said:


> I recently sold a 298XP for my cousin and it was the same way, and I know it was the original. I don't know if the filter cover was a different type of plastic or what, but it did look odd.



OK, that's good news. But odd, indeed.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 20, 2009)

belgian said:


> OK, that's good news. But odd, indeed.



I agree it looks odd - what is the serial number on the saw?


----------



## belgian (Jun 21, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I agree it looks odd - what is the serial number on the saw?



Hi Niko, serial number is 8420138. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jun 21, 2009)

The W means he toke a Kurbo and wrote W on the piston and shroud. :spam:


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 22, 2009)

belgian said:


> I picked up a 2101 this week. This saw is a little too young for collecting, but since one established member of this chainsawcommunity, going by the user name of rope&sa..... stated that these saws eat Stihls for breakfast, I couldn't resist trying it.....besides the price was right up husky ally at approx 200$...oke:oke:
> 
> It has top compression and the insides look clean as a whistle. Only the starter assy has seen some abuse (probably the result of the high compression and no decomp), and I could temporarely fix it. Sure could need a replacement cover though....
> 
> ...




very nice saw, but since its not totally pristene and not old enough for you, i think you should send it to Timberwolf to get race ported. you should have one pure evil saw in your collection, just for fun


----------



## belgian (Jun 22, 2009)

husq2100 said:


> very nice saw, but since its not totally pristene and not old enough for you, i think you should send it to Timberwolf to get race ported. you should have one pure evil saw in your collection, just for fun




I would maybe if TW was not living an ocean away from me. You don't know a source for the cover, would you ???

thanks

roland


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 22, 2009)

belgian said:


> Hi Niko, serial number is 8420138. opcorn:opcorn:



Sounds like 1988, week 42 - indicating that it is a true 2101xp, not a frankensaw, as I believe the 298xp was gone by then.


----------



## belgian (May 1, 2010)

A 2100CD joined the husky family in my collection this week.

It has indeed very minor differences with the 2101XP I have, the only thing I could find was the different spike set up and rubber mount vs spring mount on both saws. I added a newer style muffler (side outlet) and an additional spike on the clutch cover, parts from a project saw I had sitting in my shed.

Awesome compression, excellent runner. Gotta love the spikes on this saw, they really look mean. Only thing missing is the brake band, tough one to find I guess.

I have this series now complete, incl. the 1100CD, 2100CD, 2101XP and the 298XP :rockn:


----------



## hoss (May 1, 2010)

Sweeeeet! I like these better than the 3120 personally. I wonder why they don't bring the money that some of the other classic muscle saws do? They are one of the better ones in my opinion.


----------



## belgian (May 1, 2010)

hoss said:


> Sweeeeet! I like these better than the 3120 personally. I wonder why they don't bring the money that some of the other classic muscle saws do? They are one of the better ones in my opinion.




Thanks Hoss. I like this series of saws also. 
Imho, these saws are not real collector items as being too young and probably a lot of them are still available. I completed this serie in almost a year.

Good thing is they don't cost an arm and a leg either. The 2100CD was a deal of 130$ including a new chain, but the 28"bar bar unfortunately was shot.


----------



## hoss (May 1, 2010)

What's wrong with that bar?!?! Isn't it more aerodynamic now?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 1, 2010)

belgian said:


>



Hurts just to look at that.


----------



## belgian (May 1, 2010)

hoss said:


> What's wrong with that bar?!?! Isn't it more aerodynamic now?:biggrinbounce2:



LOL, it gotta bit hot I guess....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 1, 2010)

That would make a nice bar for detail carving.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2010)

hoss said:


> Sweeeeet! I like these better than the 3120 personally. I wonder why they don't bring the money that some of the other classic muscle saws do? They are one of the better ones in my opinion.



"Only" 99cc, so maybe a tad small for some opinions? :chainsawguy:


----------



## belgian (May 1, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Hurts just to look at that.



+1 ! The chain would not move any longer on it. Judging by it nice blue color, I was obvious the clutch had gotten pretty hot as well and the clutch spring was "elongated". It's funny sometimes how people can abuse saws to the point of smoking parts and not realise how it happened....


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2010)

Where are those "KOX" bars made?


----------



## belgian (May 1, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Where are those "KOX" bars made?



Kox is a german online sales company with susidiaries in france, belgium, etc. The bars they sell under their own name are made by Oregon, I believe, and the quality is pretty much OK. Prices are real interesting though for bars and chains, and their service is top notch.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (May 1, 2010)

hoss said:


> Sweeeeet! I like these better than the 3120 personally. I wonder why they don't bring the money that some of the other classic muscle saws do? They are one of the better ones in my opinion.



I agree with you 100% on all points! I really like them also.


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2010)

belgian said:


> Kox is a german online sales company with susidiaries in france, belgium, etc. The bars they sell under their own name are made by Oregon, I believe, and the quality is pretty much OK. Prices are real interesting though for bars and chains, and their service is top notch.



Yes, I know the are popular (and cheap) in Germany, and sold online.

If they are made by Oregon, I guess they are OK, but I understand that you are not quite sure about that?

The pattern of the nose rivets looks like it is consistent with Oregon Pro-Lite.


----------



## ferrell (Jun 14, 2010)

How much would be too much and what would be cheap for this saw

it has a 24'' bar and chain with it the saw runs and cuts great more power than u ever would need the only thing it could use is a stop switch all you have to do is use the choke to stop it but if you wanted to fix it all you have to do is buy a 10.00 switch and pop it in easy to do . call me asap if interested it is a strong saw and for the price you can't buy one a new timber saw would be over 1100.00


----------



## romad10 (Jan 11, 2014)

I know this is an old post but the internet is forever.. and since others might have a question about it I think its worth adding.

I have a 2101W, it is listed as such on the serial number label. For those of you that know what a wonderful spot it was to put the serial number plate and then NOT to actually stamp the S/N into the plate.. I can only read "Husqvarna" and "2101 W" (there is a space between the 2101 and the W). I can only read the last 3 numbers of the serial number because of the placement of the serial number plate and the stupid exhaust belching on it...

The saw looks identical to another 2101XP as far as I can tell. 

It has a full wrap handle on it.. But I do not know what year it is because I cannot read the first part of the serial number.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 12, 2014)

My guess is someone stamped that 'W' on there.

If'n I was a betting man, I'd say it was "Walkerized"

They did some porting and such back in the day.

They still might be doing it? They were from B.C. Canada if memory serves.


Don't let that XP fool ya, the 1100 and 2100s were right there without the XP sticker!

If stickers made saws faster, I would put a HEMI sticker on all my saws


----------



## husqman67 (Nov 20, 2016)

you appear to be missing 2100xp in your series


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2016)

husqman67 said:


> you appear to be missing 2100xp in your seriesView attachment 538331
> View attachment 538331



Do you have the serial number of that saw - if the recoil cover decal is original, it likely is an early 1987 saw (right before it became the 2101xp by april 1987 or so)?

The xp designation was used about the 2100 much earlier than that though - but then only in the marketing, not on the saws.


----------



## husqman67 (Nov 20, 2016)

Troll, 
Thanks for the speedy reply to this old thread we are revisiting. This 2100XP that I attached pics of just came onto ebay about 24 hours ago, I have seen alot of these saws, the sticker does look very original to me.
eBay item number: have to ask seller to post pic of serial number tag or just type the serial number in the auction.
162287103255
also this saw on ebay from canada with same 2100XP decal sticker. 
eBay item number: this one clearly shows serial number tag MIA and seller states that looks like newer crankcase installed on this unit, looks like an original rewind though. 
162232712649

I just acquired a 2100cd serial number 6090679 that appears to be a very late model 1986 I believe, and it has a chain brake clutch cover with the silver and blue small professional sticker in the upper left hand corner and the large silver and blue decal in the center of the clutch cover and this cover with these decals I thought only to be on the 298xp and the 2101xp but could have been put on this late model original or it may have been changed out as well, so this chainsaw I bought is how I got into searching internet today for some more info on these big bad boys, I have several more 2100 and 2101 but I have not researched my serial numbers of those yet, getting cold out and winter removal of yard stuff has husky collection saws harder to obtain than usual in the small shelved barn shed.


----------



## husqman67 (Nov 20, 2016)

some differences I am seeing on these 2100 chainsaws is the early saws completely without 5th mount at bucking spike, my saw has large heavy duty SPRING 5th av mount at bucking spike, (like 288xp, where as 181xp had none) other 2100's I have seen have RUBBER bushing 5th av mount at the bucking spike.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2016)

husqman67 said:


> Troll,
> Thanks for the speedy reply to this old thread we are revisiting. This 2100XP that I attached pics of just came onto ebay about 24 hours ago, I have seen alot of these saws, the sticker does look very original to me.
> eBay item number: have to ask seller to post pic of serial number tag or just type the serial number in the auction.
> 162287103255
> ...




That serial number points at 1986 week 9, provided the number tag is "silver" and not black.


----------



## husqman67 (Nov 20, 2016)

silver yes, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boleclimber (Jul 23, 2018)

Old thread but another 2101W here. 2101W is clear as day on the serial tag and positively a factory stamping. I bought the saw off eBay out of British Columbia about 9 years ago. The muffler was ported down low with a punch! The saw looked like it was left in a box trailer for years when listed.

Upon arrival I cleaned it up good replaced some heavily damaged plastic, fuel line, oiled the cylinder up good, and patched the in woods muffler job.

Saw now runs every few years for limited bucking of large oak logs.


----------



## romad10 (Jul 24, 2018)

Boleclimber said:


> Old thread but another 2101W here. 2101W is clear as day on the serial tag and positively a factory stamping. I bought the saw off eBay out of British Columbia about 9 years ago. The muffler was ported down low with a punch! The saw looked like it was left in a box trailer for years when listed.
> 
> Upon arrival I cleaned it up good replaced some heavily damaged plastic, fuel line, oiled the cylinder up good, and patched the in woods muffler job.
> 
> Saw now runs every few years for limited bucking of large oak logs.


Good stuff!

"W" is real stuff.


----------



## Dan hensley (Jan 17, 2020)

I have a shot at buying a 2101 appearance is very clean. Haven’t gotten my hands on it yet to look it over in person. But I have seen it run and man it’s a power house. Guy wants 400 any thoughts on this price?


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 17, 2020)

For $400 running, it’s clean, grab it. These are beasts once you plug the govenor in the carb.

Some of these running or not seem to be kit bashed together, a bunch of different parts.


----------



## husqman67 (Jan 17, 2020)

yes 400 good price deal on a running one of these with no scoring of cylinder and piston, never hurts to try to make a bargain and ask if guy will take 350. I recently paid 350 for 298xp in running condition but then removed muffler when I got it home and found it to be scored pretty severely, no going back at that point, I have since installed NOS p/c on this saw and it is a thumper from hell.


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 18, 2020)

When ever I purchased a used saw I try to factor in rebuilding it in the price. That’s replacing crank bearings, crank seals, gaskets, cylinder/ piston, rebuild the carb.
These big 100 cc saws are the best that husky ever offered in there day.


----------



## Dan hensley (Jan 18, 2020)

yep my wife is going to kill me....but it will be worth it!


----------



## Marshy (Jan 18, 2020)

Dan hensley said:


> yep my wife is going to kill me....but it will be worth it!


Do it! Especially if it's as you described and has no scoring.


----------



## Dan hensley (Jan 19, 2020)

Welp we meet on Monday sooooo hopefully pics to follow! Also I have a 36” .404 bar and chain does anyone know if this saw be able to handle it? If not I have a Sachs dolmar 143 I was contemplating slapping it on.....just don’t want to blow up and old beauty (also this would be used for a one time fell)


----------



## Marshy (Jan 19, 2020)

Dan hensley said:


> Welp we meet on Monday sooooo hopefully pics to follow! Also I have a 36” .404 bar and chain does anyone know if this saw be able to handle it? If not I have a Sachs dolmar 143 I was contemplating slapping it on.....just don’t want to blow up and old beauty (also this would be used for a one time fell)


No problem. I run a 36" 3/8 pitch and it's a hungry saw. 404 36" no problem.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 19, 2020)

Dan hensley said:


> Welp we meet on Monday sooooo hopefully pics to follow! Also I have a 36” .404 bar and chain does anyone know if this saw be able to handle it? If not I have a Sachs dolmar 143 I was contemplating slapping it on.....just don’t want to blow up and old beauty (also this would be used for a one time fell)



I think they were rated from the factory for up to a 60" bar. I don't think you have to worry about a 36".


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 19, 2020)

These 2100/2101 came with 404” chain. It should handle a 36” bar no problem. Anything longer bar wise I’d go skip tooth chain. Don’t try to tame the beast let the saw do it’s thing, no extra pressure needed.


----------



## Dan hensley (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks fellas! Also he said he thinks the clutch spring might need replacing how would I be able to tell if this is true?


----------

